

Game Play Has No Negative Impact on Kids, UK Study Finds - wallflower
http://www.gamesandlearning.org/2013/11/15/game-play-has-no-negative-impact-on-kids-uk-study-finds/

======
forktheif
Inaccurate headline.

Electronic games have no detectable effect on the behaviour of kids aged 5 to
7, according to a single study.

I don't think it's enough to extrapolate to all kids of all ages, and it
doesn't automatically supersede any previous studies that found different
results.

